# My Moxon version



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I never liked the stationary rods sticking out so I decided to build a version with a traditional vise mechanism

I built the elevated base after the article in FWW









I recessed the nut in the back of the inner chop










And place a block with a guide bushing, determining optimal positioning by freest movement of screw.




























Finished up by planing face flat and square










And installing front chop. Wheels are double nutted. Spin freely.
In review, the only change I might made is extent the bottom runners a little more to front.
It is not tippy, though, and will be held down with holdfasts.
Now I can do dovetails without hurting my back!


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice, I just build mine a few weeks back and need to finish the table top like you have. Great job!


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

nice job, I like the idea of the front wheel.
Which issue of FWW


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> nice job, I like the idea of the front wheel.
> Which issue of FWW
> 
> - lepelerin


You can get the pdf here.

I'm still not sure about the height so "temporarily" screwed rather than glued the top M/T joints. Pretty sure I'm going to lower it by 2".

I built it more or less according to his specs ,but now its done I think his height recommendation of 6" above waistline puts my forearm above level when sawing, which for me is the main function of this vise.

One thing I didn't mention was the front chop 7/8" bore holes will leave some slop which makes it easier to slide the vise face and clamp a tapered piece. I haven't tried yet, but I don't think there is enough slop to be able to clamp a tapered leg, which would be a great advantage for inlay work, mortices, etc.

In retrospect, I think either angling the holes or boring a 1" hole would enable even more ability in this regard.


----------

